# Building construction question



## Russ Toole (Feb 16, 2010)

I am planning on building a shed for my travel trailer and have a question on how to get my 4"x6" posts the same height on uneven ground.

I will be digging holes to bury the post bases probably 24-30" deep.  What is a easy way to get the posts the same height at the top so there not all crooked?


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 16, 2010)

Put a level off the shortest one and cut the others once they are set.


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 16, 2010)

If I understand you right what I would do is figure how tall I need them to be and then you will need some stakes and string.
I would stake out the perimeter a little bigger than the shed. These stakes need to be 2-4 feet high depending on the terrain.
You then run a tight string all the way around using a 'line level' to get them all level and the same height.
You can then take your measurements from the string to the top.
Maybe that is not confusing.


----------



## safebuilder (Feb 16, 2010)

Set batter boards level and mark the post at the same length(say 48 inches) and dig your holes so that all the post line the mark you made with the string...you should be able to get the batter boards level enough with a line level


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 16, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> If I understand you right what I would do is figure how tall I need them to be and then you will need some stakes and string.
> I would stake out the perimeter a little bigger than the shed. These stakes need to be 2-4 feet high depending on the terrain.
> You then run a tight string all the way around using a 'line level' to get them all level and the same height.
> You can then take your measurements from the string to the top.
> Maybe that is not confusing.




Not sure im understanding this method.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 16, 2010)

Transit and a long 1x4


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2010)

Bury them all in the ground. Once the concrete drys, use a string and string level. Tie the string about chest high from one of the corner post and pull it tight to the corner post on the opposite end. Use a pencil to mark where the line crosses the post, then pepeat 3 more times around the perimeter of the bldg. Now you can measure from the top of the lowest post down to your line and mark the rest of them at the same elevation and whack 'em off with a saw.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Feb 16, 2010)

mark poles same length from top end on ground
dig first hole on lowest ground the depth you need
stick pole in ground use the mark on pole to level with
and adjust depth in other holes and keep square


----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's 2010...... the days of string levels are long gone.

Lazers

Sit the first post to the proper height, adjust lazer accordingly, the rest is a breeze.

Or make sure the post are taller than needed, sit them in concrete and then cut them to the proper height.

If you don't have one or know someone that does, they available at a rental place cheap........


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2010)

I would assume if he is asking how to level post, he probably doesn't have a lazer level..
String line w/ level, maybe $3.00


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Feb 16, 2010)

string line level. works perfect


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 16, 2010)

T.P's method is the easiest and cheapest.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 17, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> T.P's method is the easiest and cheapest.



For a shelter a $3 string level is all you need.

Find the highest point set your first post at 6" higher than your finished eve height. This may mean you have to set the post and trim the top.  Measure from the ground up to 3 ft. and place a mark.   Attach string at mark.  Measure to the top of the post from mark.  While the next post is lying mark this measurement and the next measurement below.  

Have someone hold up a 2x4 on the spot of the next post and hold the string against it while you gauge the string level at the half way point between posts.  Have the helper move the string up or down until you get a level reading on the level.  Mark the 2x4.  Mark that distance from the mark on the second post.  The remainder below the bottom line  is how deep to make your hole.  Repeat process around the perimeter. Rechecking level from the previous post after the post is set.  You have 6" to play with.  When you put up the stringers at the top you can level and trim the posts.

All the posts need to be at least 30" deep, buy posts accordinglingly. 

If you have never built a pole barn before the key is laying it out square and getting the post plumb. Before putting on any sheeting or metal on the rafters or trusses pulling the structure square it at the top of the posts by crossbucking with cable and come-a-long or turnbuckles.  Especially if you are using metal.


----------



## aewhite (Feb 17, 2010)

can't believe nobody uses a water level. Just get some clear tygon(spelled wrong probably) tubing add water and some food coloring so you can see the water easier. Once your post are set make a mark on one of your post then have someone hold one end of your tubing above that mark so water doesn't run out then go to your other posts and hold the tube next to them and make your mark where the top of the water is on your end. No string, no boards just you, a friend and some tubing.


----------



## buckblaster47 (Feb 18, 2010)

aewhite said:


> can't believe nobody uses a water level. Just get some clear tygon(spelled wrong probably) tubing add water and some food coloring so you can see the water easier. Once your post are set make a mark on one of your post then have someone hold one end of your tubing above that mark so water doesn't run out then go to your other posts and hold the tube next to them and make your mark where the top of the water is on your end. No string, no boards just you, a friend and some tubing.



x2 I couldn't believe it either.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 18, 2010)

buckblaster47 said:


> x2 I couldn't believe it either.



20 ft. of tubing is more expensive that string and level.
I have one made of 50 ft. water hose with 2 ft of clear tubing on each end. The food coloring is not all that necessary. Works great for leveling trailers, Doors and jacking up sagging porches and such.

But as for the string. You need it any way to layout your building to square and plumb.

Done it both ways, The string and level works better on pole barn construction. And if you know what you are doing you don't even have to have the friend.


----------



## deadend (Feb 18, 2010)

Spend 25$ and rent a laser level or builder's level.  A string level is only marginally accurate.  Use a string level then check it with a laser and see the results.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 18, 2010)

All these methods will work, and sounds like most are passionate about their particular choice. I prefer the transit method myself. But to each his own. The cheapest way, and I have used this before with great results, is to get a straight 2x4, long enough to span posts. Tape your 4 foot level, or 6' if you have one, to the board. Set all posts, then determine which post will be the shortest(the one on higher ground), and work off of that one, leveling from post to post. This method is not good for building pianos, but a pole barn will turn out just fine.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 18, 2010)

Havana Dude said:


> All these methods will work, and sounds like most are passionate about their particular choice. I prefer the transit method myself. But to each his own. The cheapest way, and I have used this before with great results, is to get a straight 2x4, long enough to span posts. Tape your 4 foot level, or 6' if you have one, to the board. Set all posts, then determine which post will be the shortest(the one on higher ground), and work off of that one, leveling from post to post. This method is not good for building pianos, but a pole barn will turn out just fine.



Transit is the preferable method, but not everyone has a transit. 

And the 2x4 method works as well.  Setting all the posts first in the same depth hole and trimming to level is the easiest method if you are on fairly level ground.  If there is a significant slope you have to be willing to buy posts longer than you need to insure you can level with the desired clearance.

What ever method of maintaining a level roof line is used you can always make some adjustments after the fact if you allow enough tolerance.  This in not the most important element of laying out the posts.  Laying it out square and making sure the posts are plumb are the greatest.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 18, 2010)

jimbo4116 said:


> Transit is the preferable method, but not everyone has a transit.
> 
> 
> What ever method of maintaining a level roof line is used you can always make some adjustments after the fact if you allow enough tolerance.  This in not the most important element of laying out the posts.  Laying it out square and making sure the posts are plumb are the greatest.



Very true. I just skipped that part, figuring most would already know that


----------



## T.P. (Feb 18, 2010)

Get a surveryor to come out and mark the tops of the post, this is the most accurate method for the pole barn.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 18, 2010)

Havana Dude said:


> Very true. I just skipped that part, figuring most would already know that



I have built about a dozen pole barns of varying size. The largest being 36 x 50.  Never had to "walk" the tin.

You would be surprised how many people put up small shelters and find the metal doesn't fit.  But then again you might not.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 27, 2010)

A lot of good advice and every method works.  All have pros and cons.  I know this is probably late at this point but 30" of depth may or may not be right for the posts.  Parking a camper under it lets say you want 12' clear under your trusses or joists.  Depending on how you tie in your beams this can vary but we'll just use 12' for arguements sake.  You should have at least 4' buried.  25% of the post you use should be buried.  16' = 12' above ground etc.  With the weight of the roof and wind loads I have seen more than one freestanding shed shift or collapse with just a strong storm.  If you're going to spend the money spend a few more bucks and make sure it stays standing.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 27, 2010)

Just eyeball it! Its not the Taj mahal!:


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't believe nobody has suggested that you level the ground first, then set your posts at the same depth.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I can't believe nobody has suggested that you level the ground first, then set your posts at the same depth.



That is one of the reasons for building a pole barn verses a stick frame is you don't have the expense of the grading.


----------



## Misfire270 (Mar 28, 2010)

all those ideas will work of course laser would be ideal but a level string will work just fine and cheap too get it level and measure same distance to top of each post from string cant go wrong


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2010)

Destin Bound said:


> I am planning on building a shed for my travel trailer and have a question on how to get my 4"x6" posts the same height on uneven ground.
> 
> I will be digging holes to bury the post bases probably 24-30" deep. What is a easy way to get the posts the same height at the top so there not all crooked?


 
Once they are all set use a water level. It has been a tried and true method since the Egyptian times, and is relatively inexpensive. All you need is enough clear tubing from home depot to reach from the desired height of the first post to the desired cut-off height of the furtherest post from that point. Fill it with water to that level and you will be set. Water goes to level automatically, no strings to pull etc. etc. etc.


----------

